# Batista Workout Routine



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Stumbled across this, thaught some would be intrested, just a reminder who he is

Here it goes, he trains 3 consecutive days I take it.

Day 1

Calves

Standing Calf Raises Sets Reps

3-4/ 10-15

Seated Calf Raises 2-3 / 10-15

Hams

Seated leg curls 3-4/ 10-15

Lying leg curls  2-3/ 10-15

Standing Leg Curls 2-3/ 10-15

Quads

Leg Ext. 3-4/ 10-15

Hack Squats 2-3/ 10-15

Leg Presses or

Smith machine squats 2-3/ 10-15

Day 2

Back

Pulldowns to front 3-4/ 10-15

Pulldowns to rear 2-3/ 10-15

Seated Cable rows 2-3/ 10-15

Shoulders

Lateral Raises 3-4/ 10-15

Smith Machine

behind the neck presses 2-3/ 10-15

Bent laterals 2-3/ 10-15

Traps

Dumbell shrugs 3-4/ 10-15

Day 3

Chest Hammer strength incline machine 3-4/ 10-15

Dumbell bench presses 2-3/ 10-15

Cable crossovers 2-3/ 10-15

Biceps

Alternate dumbell curls 3-4/ 10-15

Preacher curls 2-3/ 10-15

Triceps

Single arm reverse pushdowns 3-4/ 10-15

Seated machine French curls 2-3/ 10-15

Forearms

Hammer strength forearm machine 3-4/ 10-15

Wrist Curls 2-3/ 10-15

Reverse Wrist Curls 2-3/ 10-15

Abs

Twisting hanging leg raises 3/ 15-20

Machine crunches 3/ 15-20

Taken from April 2005's FLEX magazine


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

in good shape, shame about the pants though.


----------

